# Couldn't Resist . . .



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

After all, they are on sale at BPS. I'm now the proud owner of 2 90's and 2 130 size WHOPPER PLOPPERS! I don't know if they will catch fish but they caught me.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If those lures catch fisherladies like the one in the video its a great lure!

Looks like a scaled down Poe's Awaker or Salmo Turbo Jack but with a plastic tail as opposed to metal. They work great for Musky and Pike so I'm sure they'll work great for bass. Steady retrieve, stop-n-go or walk the dog, Depends what the fish want that day or time. One of my favorite type of topwater!

Good Luck!


----------

